# more sierra sound help



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have the sound on a Heisler that I bought . The sound works great and the chuff too. But the whistle will not stop blowing it is constant. and driving me crazy. I can't find a magnetic trip anywhere for the whistle. There is one for the chuff.... 

Thanks Ty


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you ensure nothing is connected to the whistle input?

Do you have the pinout / manual for the board?

Greg 928


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I bet it's blowing the "warning" signal. Typically, the whistle blows incessently if, a) the back-up battery is dead (won't hold a charge), or (b) the track/wheels are dirty allowing for intermittent power pick-up.


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. The wheel were dirty . Cleaning them helped a little . but it still goes off alot... I don't have a manual.
I wish I just could unplug it..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there a battery in this? You need the battery to protect from intermittent power pickup... I can email you a manual... send me your email..

Greg 924


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes it does have a battery. It is fully charged. there are magnets on the drive shaft to regulate the chuff. There are no other pickups i can find that would activate the whistle. 

My email is .. [email protected]


thanks for the help Ty


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

fockewulf37 said:


> Yes it does have a battery. It is fully charged.
> 
> My email is .. [email protected]
> 
> ...



Did you just charge it an assume that it holds a charge, or did you actually confirm that it holds a charge?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Ty, I'll email you the connection diagram, manual, etc. You can then verify if the pin for the whistle is connected to something.

Since reed switches are normally used, if there is one, it could be stuck "on" although that is pretty rare. since you did not find one, perhaps there is a wire somewhere.

Regards, Greg 923


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Greg , 

Thanks for the manual . I have not had time to down load it. yet.

Yes the battery is charged. I cycled it like in the old R/C days.. It will set on the table and make steam noises all day. But when it starts to move that guy wont stay off of the whistle...


thanks Ty


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

IIRC, in the Sierra menu, there is a "sensitivity" setting. Set it to the minimum.

Try getting a section of track REALLY CLEAN so that the tops of ths rails shine.

Also make sure the wheels are REALLY CLEAN. Use alcohol and a cotton swab. Sometimes I use an X-acto knife like a lathe, with the engine upside down, running the motors. This really helps when the plating starts to flake off and the wheel collect dirt.

Run it over this clean section on a fully charged battery. 

If that does the trick, you know the problem.


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey Guys thank you for all your help.. Greg thankyou for the manual . It sensitivity was set at 2 for the whistle.which made it go off all the time. With the manual i was able to set it at 10 . Now it only goes off at the start and when it stops. That is perfect for me...

Thank ya'll again

Ty


----------

